
UKanren in J: Embedding in an Array Language with Rank-Polymorphic Unification [pdf] - harperlee
http://minikanren.org/workshop/2020/minikanren-2020-paper2.pdf
======
rscho
Hi everyone, author here. AMA, I guess!

